# Help with Value Re:1979 Schwinn Spitfire 5



## silentda213gangster (Dec 22, 2022)

Just picked this up as part of a bundle deal. Dont know what the value is as it sits. Can someone please give me a clue as to value since i will be selling it.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 22, 2022)

it took me 7 months on Craigslist here in the Bay Area to get $300.00 for this one. fully functional good riding bike, totally disassembled and detailed. it did have quite a few scratches on the paint. I started at $450.00

you might do better in SoCal.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Dec 22, 2022)

The last 5spd cruiser I sold in this part of California it took awhile also it was very clean ,blue as well and around the same year as yours ended up getting 250.00 for it in Truckee, Ca.


----------



## J-wagon (Dec 22, 2022)

Saw this one posted recently:
Thread 'Schwinn Spitfire 5 speed' https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-spitfire-5-speed.218952/


----------



## Xlobsterman (Dec 24, 2022)

silentda213gangster said:


> Just picked this up as part of a bundle deal. Dont know what the value is as it sits. Can someone please give me a clue as to value since i will be selling it.
> 
> View attachment 1756301
> 
> ...




Value is totally subjective, and depends on lots of factors! But condition and location is the most influencing when it comes to the value. That bike is missing some original parts, and is in poor condition overall. I wouldn't pay more than $300 for  it as is, but would feel much better paying $200 for it!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Dec 24, 2022)

The upside is the incorrect seat is probably worth 100$


----------



## Xlobsterman (Dec 25, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> The upside is the incorrect seat is probably worth 100$




The sad reality is that bike is actually worth way more parted out than as it is right now as a complete bike!


----------



## Xlobsterman (Dec 25, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> it took me 7 months on Craigslist here in the Bay Area to get $300.00 for this one. fully functional good riding bike, totally disassembled and detailed. it did have quite a few scratches on the paint. I started at $450.00
> 
> you might do better in SoCal.
> 
> View attachment 1756371




YEP, condition is everything when it comes to value! Damaged paint, and non original parts on it really devalue it in a collectors market.............!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 25, 2022)

Xlobsterman said:


> Damaged paint, and non original parts on it really devalue it in a collectors market.............!



the guy I sold it to made a Hot Rod out of it. changed the wheels, brakes, seat, tires, derailluer, shifter, pedals, grips then sold everything to his neighbor who had a coaster brake version. all he wanted was the frame fork crank and stem.


----------



## phantom (Dec 25, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> the guy I sold it to made a Hot Rod out of it. changed the wheels, brakes, seat, tires, derailluer, shifter, pedals, grips then sold everything to his neighbor who had a coaster brake version. all he wanted was the frame fork crank and stem.



That's the reason I bought a cheap 79 Spitfire.


----------



## silentda213gangster (Dec 25, 2022)

Xlobsterman said:


> The sad reality is that bike is actually worth way more parted out than as it is right now as a complete bike!



So should i part it out?


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Dec 25, 2022)

silentda213gangster said:


> So should i part it out?



If you are going to part it out then I would recommend keeping it for a build of your own! Some cool pieces on that bike that aren’t super valuable but awesome to make something your own with!


----------



## Xlobsterman (Dec 25, 2022)

silentda213gangster said:


> So should i part it out?




That is entirely up to YOU! I am not a big fan of parting these bikes out, especially if they are in great condition. But that is not the case with the bike you have. I myself am guilty of parting out a few bikes for some extra cash to fix up other bikes. Selling off the parts takes longer, but it can bring more cash for the bike if your sole intention is to make $$$$$


----------



## silentda213gangster (Dec 25, 2022)

Xlobsterman said:


> That is entirely up to YOU! I am not a big fan of parting these bikes out, especially if they are in great condition. But that is not the case with the bike you have. I myself am guilty of parting out a few bikes for some extra cash to fix up other bikes. Selling off the parts takes longer, but it can bring more cash for the bike if your sole intention is to make $$$$$



Its not so much about making money its more of recoping my cost since this was a bundle purchase. If i can get my money invested soon without parting id be for that


----------



## mrg (Dec 25, 2022)

Looks too complete and ride-able to part out!, just change that broken Person seat for easy to get correct Messenger and send it down the rode.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 25, 2022)

The fork looks bent


----------



## Xlobsterman (Dec 26, 2022)

mrg said:


> Looks too complete and ride-able to part out!, just change that broken Person seat for easy to get correct Messenger and send it down the rode.




It needs a bit more than that, but it is really hard to tell from those pics that were posted. I can see it will need a new gear cable and housing, and the front brake looks to be bent back? Then you have the unknown like crank bearings & the races, wheel bearings, brake cables..............?


----------



## silentda213gangster (Dec 26, 2022)

Just picked up a 1979 Stamped White Cruiser Frame. Its the type with a rear fender bridge vs. The one with a brake bridge. Paint is pretty chipped but its the og white paint with decals.


----------



## silentda213gangster (Dec 26, 2022)

By no means any where near perfect paint but the price was right for $50 bucks


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 26, 2022)

silentda213gangster said:


> By no means any where near perfect paint but the price was right for $50 bucks
> 
> View attachment 1757896
> 
> ...





There is no doubt that frame has been stripped and repainted. Are you planning on building it up?


----------



## silentda213gangster (Dec 26, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> There is no doubt that frame has been stripped and repainted. Are you planning on building it up?



Honestly, I think its original paint, but i dont know everything. You guys have been doing this alot longer than I have. Also, im smart enough to listen when someone older and wiser is telling me something. What about the paint on the frame makes u think repaint?


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 26, 2022)

silentda213gangster said:


> Honestly, I think its original paint, but i dont know everything. You guys have been doing this alot longer than I have. Also, im smart enough to listen when someone older and wiser is telling me something. What about the paint on the frame makes u think repaint?




Lot's of details indicate a repaint. Paint is falling off since there is no primer and the paint is brittle. On that head tube shot the paint thickness looks like the bike was painted 4 different times with house paint. Never seen a seat tube were the seat post clamp completely stripped the tubing of paint.
Now the technical details. That serial number was stamped in May of 1979. None of the 79 cruiser bikes were factory painted White, and those specific decals were first used on the 1980 models. Plus it doesn't have the Schwinn quality decal on the seat tube. Looks like a good frame for a complete proper repaint and rebuild.


----------



## silentda213gangster (Dec 26, 2022)

Your a pretty smart guy, so if u say its a repaint your probably right! I just wanted to ask how you came to that conclusion so i can pick up some knowledge.  Thanks man! For reals. Now let me ask you this, the guy i got the frame from said these forks came with it. Are these ones that were used by schwinn in the early 80s


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 26, 2022)

Those tube forks were really popular starting around that time, 1980. Schwinn had some listed for the 26" models on the parts accessory page in the 1981 catalog.


----------



## silentda213gangster (Dec 26, 2022)

So are these the ones schwinn sold as an accessory? Any idea as to value?


----------



## phantom (Dec 26, 2022)

silentda213gangster said:


> So are these the ones schwinn sold as an accessory? Any idea as to value?



IMO the fork in your original post is original to the bike.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 26, 2022)

silentda213gangster said:


> So are these the ones schwinn sold as an accessory? Any idea as to value?



Your fork does look like the one Schwinn sold, at least to my eyes. Schwinn started selling just frames in 1981 and they came painted with cups, decals and undated head badges. The vast majority of them had MR serial numbers.  Some of the colors were not used on the regular production Cruisers. Hundreds were sold and most people used those BMX forks.  I have no idea what the value is. 

Birdzgarage's cool build.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Dec 27, 2022)

silentda213gangster said:


> Your a pretty smart guy, so if u say its a repaint your probably right! I just wanted to ask how you came to that conclusion so i can pick up some knowledge.  Thanks man! For reals. Now let me ask you this, the guy i got the frame from said these forks came with it. Are these ones that were used by schwinn in the early 80s
> 
> View attachment 1758198
> 
> View attachment 1758199




From what I can see, the frame you have looks to be a repaint? Schwinn did offer the Cruiser frames in White starting in 1980, but they were sold as frames ONLY, and not as complete bikes from the factory. So the forks you have were not original from a factory built bike, they were an accessory item sold by the dealer. IMO, they look like they are Akisu forks sold during that era. They were a lower quality fork available during that time period. Can you post a pic showing the bottom caps on the tube ends?


----------



## silentda213gangster (Dec 27, 2022)

Here it is


----------



## Xlobsterman (Dec 27, 2022)

silentda213gangster said:


> Here it is
> 
> View attachment 1758331




Pretty poor quality pic, but they do not look the same. One thing I can tell you for certain, is that they are not Schwinn Tube Forks.


----------



## silentda213gangster (Dec 28, 2022)

Xlobsterman said:


> Pretty poor quality pic, but they do not look the same. One thing I can tell you for certain, is that they are not Schwinn Tube Forks.



Well they look like the very 1st pic you posted right down to the black rubber caps at the bottom.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Dec 29, 2022)

silentda213gangster said:


> Well they look like the very 1st pic you posted right down to the black rubber caps at the bottom.
> 
> View attachment 1759117
> 
> View attachment 1759118




That first pic does seem to have some plastic plugs in the end of the tubes, and the drop outs look the same, but they are not stamped like in the other pics. So I guess there may be a few different versions that were produced by Akisu? Either way, the Akisu fork was a lesser quality that the Tange, or Schwinn Tube Fork during that era.


----------



## silentda213gangster (Dec 29, 2022)

Xlobsterman said:


> That first pic does seem to have some plastic plugs in the end of the tubes, and the drop outs look the same, but they are not stamped like in the other pics. So I guess there may be a few different versions that were produced by Akisu? Either way, the Akisu fork was a lesser quality that the Tange, or Schwinn Tube Fork during that era.



Yes, the forks i have are identical to the first pic. Also we cant be certain the forks you posted in 1st pic were stamped. The only ones you showed stamped were the ones with the welded tube ends.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Dec 29, 2022)

silentda213gangster said:


> Yes, the forks i have are identical to the first pic. Also we cant be certain the forks you posted in 1st pic were stamped. The only ones you showed stamped were the ones with the welded tube ends.




OK, and your point is?


----------



## silentda213gangster (Dec 29, 2022)

That how do we know the fork in 1st pic was stamped. It just like mine could also not have been stamped or could be a knockoff all together meaning neither my fork or the fork in 1st pic is legitimate.


----------



## J-wagon (Dec 29, 2022)

silentda213gangster said:


> That how do we know the fork in 1st pic was stamped. It just like mine could also not have been stamped or could be a knockoff all together meaning neither my fork or the fork in 1st pic is legitimate.



Any stamping or decals on steerer tube? 
@Danny the schwinn freak


----------



## Xlobsterman (Dec 30, 2022)

silentda213gangster said:


> That how do we know the fork in 1st pic was stamped. It just like mine could also not have been stamped or could be a knockoff all together meaning neither my fork or the fork in 1st pic is legitimate.




I don't think anyone would make a knock-off of a cheap low quality fork! But, that being said, there are quite a few manufactures making low quality tube forks like yours. Without any stamping, who is to know what company made them?

Tange, SE Racing, and Cook Bros. were the most popular when I was selling them back in the day.........


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 30, 2022)

Xlobsterman said:


> I don't think anyone would make a knock-off of a cheap low quality fork! But, that being said, there are quite a few manufactures making low quality tube forks like yours. Without any stamping, who is to know what company made them?
> 
> Tange, SE Racing, and Cook Bros. were the most popular when I was selling them back in the day.........



 Who made the forks for Schwinn?


----------



## silentda213gangster (Dec 30, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Who made the forks for Schwinn?



Yes im also wondering the same thing?


----------



## Xlobsterman (Dec 30, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Who made the forks for Schwinn?




That is a very good question that I do not have the answer to! It may be possible that they were made in house at the factory? But I would say they were most likely outsourced.


----------

